# is there any videos?



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

my tank is set so they will breed. they have yet to pair off. they dont look like they are getting super fat either but i dont know.









if there is any videos that show the display? so i can know what to look for when or if my ps stard breeding. much thanks to anyone who helps.

- peace.









here is a pic of one of em chillin in one of the spots.-


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

um i checked out the one that is pinned and all come up as some search engine.

where is the video?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

should i put some black gravel down so i can see when they lay eggs?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll Hook it up tonite or tomorrow morning for you/.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Me too, wanted to watch that video made by nike.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

cool i will check it out saturday :nod:

thanks dude


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

is there even a way of telling whether or not there male or female?


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> is there even a way of telling whether or not there male or female?


 only on breeding time!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here goes...
Here's a temp location untill they are added.
pete

 NIKES_Fry_Eating.wmv

 NIKE%20Breeding/ONIKE_breeding_volume_1_piranha_fury.wmv

 NIKE Breeding/fry0001SML.wmv

 NIKE Breeding/pre-spawn%25201SM.wmv


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

holy crap that first vid has alotta fry!!!!!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

sweet thanks a bunch broth!!!









hopefully mine do that soon!

but regaurding rock/gravel color shoold i keep it or what?


----------

